

Is it wrong to make someone famous without their permission? Are there any legal issues? - amichail

Suppose you have a service that crawls the web for home pages and then displays one chosen at random every day for all to see and discuss.  Is this wrong?  Are there any legal issues with it?<p>It's sort of like this Facebook app:<p><a href="http://apps.facebook.com/fifteen/" rel="nofollow">http://apps.facebook.com/fifteen/</a><p>The difference though is that people would not sign up requesting they be made famous.  Rather, the service would do it without their permission.
======
nickb
Yes, there are plenty of legal issues IF you copy any of their stuff (pics,
text etc). Even if you open their page in an IFRAME, they will potentially
have a case. You can link and mock and parody and comment and praise any page
you want though.

------
jsjenkins168
No. Not if it's public domain like you suggest.

